# ThermoPro T20 random shifts in reading



## MetalHeadMeatEater (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey SMF community,

I wanted to see if anyone knows what my issue might be that I'm running into. Took my WSM22 on its maiden voyage yesterday, and ended up with an amazing pork butt (all thanks to the amazing masters here on the forums!) And it was partly due to the awesomeness of the T20, but with that said...

I'm smoking a whole chicken today, and my meter has been acting very frustrating. Both probes are reading correctly, and the unit that the probes actually attach to is working/reading just fine. But every 5 to 10 seconds, the numbers will shoot way out of whack. Like probe 1 at 56, probe 2 at 270, then instantly the temps will become like 198 on p1 and 330 on p2, then a couple second later it'll pop right back to accurate.

Ive change the batteries, turned both units on and off, switched the sides the probes are plugged into, but nothing is fixing it, and considering I've only gotten one use out of it, am kind of frustrated trying to figure this out. When I when back out this morning after last night's smoke, and was picking up, some morning dew condensation dribbled on the probe unit, but doubt that little would cause an issue.

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## js0813 (Sep 4, 2018)

MetalHeadMeatEater
 usually unplugging and re-seating the 2 leads into the “sending” unit usually fixes mine if it acts up. It really does sound like a short to me though.

There was a guy on here, Dillon ( 

 thermopro
 ) who is a rep for ThermoPro who may be able to help. Maybe hit him up. 

Jon


----------



## MetalHeadMeatEater (Sep 4, 2018)

I appreciate the help, Jon! It kind of straightened itself out about an hour I posted here, and everything worked just fine for the rest of the smoke. I'll just want to 2x check it again before Saturdays smoke to be sure :)


----------



## js0813 (Sep 4, 2018)

No worries, and yeah...mine acts up if the plugs are wet or damp from cleaning them. I usually get that can’t read error though. Good luck!


----------



## thermopro (Oct 15, 2018)

Any issues, please send me a message directly or reach us at [email protected]


----------



## Jake Harris (Oct 16, 2018)

FWIW my TP20 was doing the exact opposite but only on one probe. It would hold temp for hours on end then all of the sudden drop 10 degrees. I reached out to Thermopro for assistance and received a reply within hours. They are sending me a new probe no questions asked. Awesome customer service.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 16, 2018)

Jake Harris said:


> FWIW my TP20 was doing the exact opposite but only on one probe. It would hold temp for hours on end then all of the sudden drop 10 degrees. I reached out to Thermopro for assistance and received a reply within hours. They are sending me a new probe no questions asked. Awesome customer service.


Mines been doing this for to long . I need to call them up .


----------

